# Birth control pill and IBS



## Littlelisa (Feb 13, 2002)

Hi Girls!!! I haven't visited for quite some time but I think I had a brainstorm!







(Many of you probably have had this brainstorm but I guess I'm a litte late). I am a 35 year old who has suffered and I mean suffered







from IBS for about 15 years. 2 out of those years, 1994 & 1998 were the best since I was pregnant and IBS free!







I have determined that my IBS is at it's worse 3 days before ovulation and about 1 week to 3 days before my period. If I were to go on the pill, these hormonal periods would not occur right? I was on the pill when I was 18 or so but didn't have the IBS then. Is there anyone out there that went on the pill and their IBS stopped or lessend? I'm not one to take medication but I'm really at my breaking point and will try whatever I can to help me lead a normal life. Any input would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## divarita (Jan 12, 2003)

Hi, I have been on BC for 10+ years so it's well in my system. I have not noticed that being on BC helps me at all. Especially since I was on it for about 9 years before the IBS hit! I don't know, how would that really help?


----------



## susaloh (Dec 28, 2002)

Hi Littlelisa,I've come to the same conclusion as you, though my IBS problems start, with changing symptoms, three days before ovulation and continue until right before my period! Also, because of my IBS being so permanent and bad, I seem to be unable to come off a very restricted diet (basically rice cakes, rice, fish chicken or turkey breast, stewed apple and stewed carrots plus a few sweet things to keep me going). (I'm telling you all this because it has an impact on my bc pill story). Anyway, last week I started a course of bc pills, (I'd stopped about 13 years ago when I wanted to have children). Well, as I was to find out, my body didn't tolerate the pill at all!! I had to stop after two pills because they just simply knocked me off my feet. My doc said, if I reacted like that it would be unlikely that I'd do any better with any other brand, so - and here comes the interesting bit - he advised me to take phyto estrogens (isoflavones)instead, and gave me this soy supplement. They're not for birth control, which I don't mind, but they're supposed to regulate estrogen production and he assured me that they have proved effective in scientific studies, etc. But,he said, with these natural remedies one has to be patient, and I'd have to give it some time to work, like a month or two. So, I started taking this stuff, and believe it or not, after THREE days I started feeling really weird and had night time episodes very similar to when I took the bc pills!! (overwhelming dizzyness, accelerated heartbeat, nausea, numb hands and feet, and a permanent, painful cramp in my colon). Well, I asked my pharmacist and a doctor and they said, no, impossible, this stuff can't possibly have side effects. BUT I skipped a dose and then halved the dose and the symptoms disappeared completely and right now I'm feeling brilliant!!!! I'm quite sure the phytoestrogens work because my period lasted three days longer than normal (just a bit of spotting, but still). My theory is, that due to my diet, my body is not used to anything, it's completely weaned of lots of things and that's why they have such an impact. For example phytoestrogens can be found in lots of vegetables, but I haven't touched any of them for more than six months, so I must have kind of overdosed myself with this supplement!! I can't tell you yet what kind of effect they will have on my IBS, but as I could definitely link my IBS episodes to hormone fluctuations, I really do hope that once my hormones have calmed down I might finally get better - by the way, I guess, they got out of sync in the first place probably BECAUSE of my unbalanced diet!!! Of course I have other triggers (food, stress), but I think I've got them quite under control right now. I will keep this board posted as things progress!Susaloh


----------



## Littlelisa (Feb 13, 2002)

Susaloh, thanks for you response! Oh my gosh I feel for you. I guess when you think you have bad IBS you hear another persons story and think that yours isn't all that bad. If I had to eat rice cakes, rice , chicken etc. during a bout I'd weigh 60lbs. I am only 90lbs right now and when I have my IBS bouts I can lose 3lbs or so and then gain it back within a week or so but I have to eat even if something is going to give me my IBS for fear of loosing any weight. Anyway, hormones do play a part big time. My gynocologist has told me that because I'm so thin and have no fat stored that the estrogen in my body can not store anywhere and I lack it. Not to mention that my mother went through menopause at an early age and that I too may follow that path. I don't want to start an estrogen replacement regime yet either. That's why I wanted to try the pill first. Now I'm worried about not being on it for so long and then starting it again after what you had happen to you. I guess I can just try and see what happens but I still think that the pill regulates your ovulation, ( I won't have the terrible ovulation pains that I get each month), it helps cramps and just plays with your horomones. I'm hoping that it might keep mine regulated for the good. Who knows. Please keep me posted as to your progress!


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2003)

Hi..new to the board. I just got a prescrip for Yasmin because it is supposed to reduce weight gain and water retention associated with your period. It has a small amount of a diuretic in it which may have caused your IBS syptoms. Now, I am scared to try the pills, but know I am better off than not taking them.


----------



## M.Beth (Apr 1, 2002)

I too have IBS that gets much worse with my period. I am 40 years old, have my tubes tied, and birth control pills are my only salvation. Short a of a hysterectomy, which would have other side affects, the pill has been the answer. I can still tell when I ovulate and during my period, but certainly things are MUCH better on the pill. I tried to go off for awhile and things got real bad again. My suggestion. Go for the pill.


----------



## Karen Pollock (Jan 7, 2002)

I've had my IBS with or without the pill. I think its probably worse being on it. The only thing that helps me is that I"m so regular and I tell to the day, when my bad IBS are going to be. Its always the weekend after I first start a pack and the weekend before my period starts. I don't make any plans for those days. I've been on the pill for years (about 12) and off during three pregancies. I went right back on it and my IBS wasn't any better. Having more kids upped my anxiety as well which didn't help. Made my IBS worse. Hope this info. helps.Bye


----------



## susaloh (Dec 28, 2002)

Littlelisa,Thanks for your reply!I guess you could just have a go and see whether your body copes with the pill. If not, you can always stop taking it. I think being too thin might have an impact in my case, too, though statistically I'm not badly underweight anymore, but probably still much thinner than I would be without IBS. One suggestion, why don't you try Nuva Ring rather than the pill. The big advantage (apart from not having to take a pill every day) seems to be that the stream of hormones is constant and so are the hormone levels in your blood. An advantage over i.e. hormone shots is that again in case of side effects you can take the ring out at any time. Nuva Ring is a very recent birth control method, it's supposed to be about as strong as a low dose bc pill (if you want to know more you could look it up on the internet, I find it hard to explain it in English...) I only heard about it after trying out the tricyclic pill, if not I would have asked for that in the first place, because I really think, hormone fluctuations are my problems, not hormone levels!Finally, at this stage, I would advise you to have a go with the phytoestrogens - so far I'm doing extremely well with them. My estrogen levels seem to be rising (as I can tell by certain signs) but not as dramatically as they normally do. And -I've had three COMPLETELY IBS free days in a row which is something I haven't had in months (and this inspite of stress and trying out a few new foods) . By the way, Phyto estrogens are taken both by menopausal women and women with PMS, they seem to help in both cases!! As I said, I'll keep you posted and please tell us how you get on!!Susaloh


----------



## Littlelisa (Feb 13, 2002)

I don't know about that Nuva Ring. I tried the DepoProvera injection after my first child and became depressed cause I couldn't loose the baby weight I gained. I think that shot actually kept the weight on so I stopped it and there's just something strange and un-natural about not getting your period for 6mths or however long it was.My doctor has prescribed Loestrin for me which apparently is a low,low,low dose birth control pill with no side effects







. What drug these days doesn't have a side effect. I'm hoping cause it's low he's right. We shall see. Anyone taking Loestrin??????? My sister who is a hygentist says she see's alot of patients who take it. I'm going to try it the sunday after my next period which should be sometime the beginning of March. I need to go for a follow-up appt. in May. I hope that I can report to my gyno that it helped. Only time will tell!MBeth: Thanks for the response. I too hope I can benefit!!!KarenP: I already plan around my IBS as it is since I usually get bad IBS a few days before ovulation and 1 week before my period. It stinks doesn't it that IBS rules our lives!!! I can say too that anxiety does aggrevate the IBS but I swear that alot of mine is not anxiety related it's just hormonal. Let's hope!!!


----------



## hangingin (Sep 7, 2002)

Try for the new low dose birth control pills. A Good example is Yasmin. There seems to be a lot of positive feedback with Yasmin. Good luck and let us know what you decide and how you are doing. Remember, if it doesnt work you can always stop or switch, but you'll never know unless you try and everyone is different.I've been on Yasmin for 2 months and I have noticed my period pain is much, much less than before, even less than during the month







. Also I find I sleep so much better. I havent been on it long enought to notice other good effects, but I think it has helped quite a bit, especially with trapped gas. The trick is low dose hormones and patience.Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## megsy33 (Feb 24, 2003)

I was on bcp's for 5 years. I just recently went off of them because I have IBS and my doctor told me (and I believe) that they could be contributing to symptoms. For example, I have constipation predominant IBS with bloating and gas. Well guess what a side-effect of most bcp's is..... yep, bloating. I don't need anymore of that than I already have. In addition, all bcp's except for Demulen have a lactose coating. If you are severly lactose intolerant like me and you are experiencing stomach troubles, consider the bcp's as a source. Hormones are powerful and can affect you in more ways than you can imagine. Anyway, my IBS and other stomach problems have been quite a bit better since I have STOPPED taking birth control pills. I'll take a diaphragm over stomach problems any day.I am not a doctor. Please make sure you have your symptoms diagnosed by a medical practitioner or a doctor. It is important to remember that you cannot self diagnose IBS and there are many serious conditions that mimic IBS.


----------



## Littlelisa (Feb 13, 2002)

WeLL I got a prescription for Loestrin and chickened out! I just remembered being on it when I was 21 or so and having bouts with severe anxiety and not realizing that the pill was a contributing factor. I have not had anxiety like that in 14 years or so. I'm afraid that taking the pill again may bring back the anxiety. So I weighed which I'd rather deal with and believe it or not, it was the IBS. It's been ok the last couple of months. Of course spring is here and summer is coming and my IBS flares up seaonally. Can't win................. I am so glad though for this site. It really helps to read everyone else's experiences and does make decision making a little easier.


----------

